# Apapa crew circa 1950 to 1965



## JonnyTodd (Jul 30, 2009)

I understand that my dad sailed on the Apapa sometime during the above period. I do not have many photos of him and would therefore be interested if anyone has photos of the crew


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

I sailed on the Apapa in 1955 and '59. I have a few old B&W photos of the deck crew. They are small and a little faded, as you would expect after 50 yrs. I would be happy to scan and send them to you if you get in touch by e-mail. I'm not sure how to do it through NS....Ian


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that "Apapa Palm", or just "Apapa"?

I think my father sailed on a ship called the "Apapa Palm"

Al


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

vangooler said:


> I sailed on the Apapa in 1955 and '59. I have a few old B&W photos of the deck crew. They are small and a little faded, as you would expect after 50 yrs. I would be happy to scan and send them to you if you get in touch by e-mail. I'm not sure how to do it through NS....Ian


We discourage the public placement of email addresses on the site as it invites spam so the thing to do is to send a Private Message - see the top right hand of the screen if you have not done this before. You can put the email address in here and it will not be visible to anyone else.

Good luck with your quest!


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Brian, I will follow your advice...Ian


----------

